# The Good One Heritage Oven - for Sale



## rdalemercer (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a 'The Good One' Heritage Oven for sale that I purchased earlier this year. I have used it about 6 times so it's in extremely 'like new' condition. 
Asking $1,300 - picked up in Jackson, TN. I will not deliver or ship.
Please PM or email me if interested.


----------



## kingsnake (Oct 4, 2016)

Why did you sell the Heritage Oven so quickly?  I've been looking for some reviews or experiences.


----------



## rdalemercer (Oct 4, 2016)

Kingsnake - is still for sale. There's nothing wrong with it. I've moved to a pellet smoker. 
Contact me if you're interested.


----------



## kingsnake (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks for the response.  I'll keep it in mind.  Did you find it a good and reliable cooker?  Is it able to burn splits or chunks as well as charcoal?


----------



## rdalemercer (Oct 5, 2016)

You can burn just about anything that you want - even pellets!

The heat signature is pretty even as the smoke chamber has a baffle that runs the width of the cooker and provides even heat & smoke.


----------

